# Ice fishing tournament(Atwood lake).....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I was going to bump Jeff's(Neocats1) original post back to the top, but I could'nt find it? So here are the details and I hope to meet a few of you up there. We'll have the OGF flag flying on Travis's(Peon) shanty. With these temps and the extended forecast Feb. 2nd is looking good! How is the ice fishing there? I'll probably target catfish on the tip-ups and panfish on the ice rods. Any yellow perch there???

Ice Cat/Multi-Species Tournament 
Hosted by NEOCATS 

Date: February 2nd, 2008 (if ice is safe) 
Where: Atwood Lake 
Fishing Hours: 10:00 AM till 4:00 PM 

Registration begins at 9:00 AM at the public boat ramp on State Route 212. 
Fishing will be allowed anywhere on the lake. All fishing laws must be followed. 
State Size limits: Largemouth Bass 12" 
State Catch limits: Largemouth Bass-5;Saugeye,Walleye, Sauger-6 
Fish do not have to be alive to weigh in and will be the anglers responsibility after the tournament. 

Entry fee is $20.00 per person with 100&#37; payout. 
$5 goes to biggest catfish 
$5 goes to most catfish by weight 
$5 goes to biggest non-catfish (all species except catfish) 
$5 goes to most fish by weight (all species except catfish) 
Ties will go to the longest fish. 
If no catfish are caught, the catfish pots will go to second place in multi-species. 
You are allowed two rods and 6 tip-ups per person. 
All baits are allowed. 
No holes allowed over 12&#8221; in diameter. 
Anglers leave shoreline in order of registration. 

If ice is not safe by January 26th, we will postpone the tournament until we have safe conditions. 

Ohio Hills Catfish Club and the Deer Creek Catfish Association are donating an ice fishing combo to the angler that catches the largest fish overall. 

Homemade chili and coffee will be served. 

Anyone under 18 must be fishing with a parent or guardian who is also entered in the tournament. 

For more updates check out www.neocats.bravehost.com


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ice there MIGHT be ok then...cross your fingers!!! attwood is tricky and hard to fish open waters!!! there are some NICE eyes'crappie'white bass etc but it has challenged many anglers!!will be a fun time reguardless...IF there is good ice i'll be in!!!as far as i know its still open waters...


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Atwood is wide open at the moment. Can be a great crappie lake for ice fishing, but is sometimes hit or miss.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the bump Tom. I was about to do the same. I'll get over this weekend and check the ice condition and let eveyone know.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

at two of my local lakes and both had a solid two inches of crystal clear ice. I'm about three hours south of Atwood.

Hey Jeff here's an idea.... Tappan, Salt Fork, and Atwood were on your list when we voted. Could go with the one that has safe ice first?

Got my fingers crossed! Thanks guys.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The wind has kept Atwood and Leesville from freezing good.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tappan is all iced over not sure how thick it is I drive by it every morning after work.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

If you can please check the ice at Tappan!!!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

ill check the ice tommorrow morning after work


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks!....


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had intentions of just checking some more ice in my area this evening. Peon had full intentions of ice fishing this evening since he had the day off. I told him if we found three inches we might try it. We ended up finding four inches of decent ice. Like a dumby I only had one ice rod with me, so Peon out fished me with his two,lol. We had about an hour of daylight when we finally set up and caught a total of nine small bluegill. Travis aka "Fisherman of the ice" with 7 and I had 2. They were dinks, but it felt good to pull a couple fish through the hardwater! I know that we're probably the first down here to be on the ice. It is spotty 2" to 4" depending on where you are. Be Careful!!! Here are some pics from this evening....


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I hear atwood is frozen now. It would be nice if it was fishable this weekend.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

went to tappen today forgot my auger i was running late I did walk out on ice by the handicap dock didnt fall thru i wouldnt trust all the ice. Im around 280 pounds so must be some good ice. Ill drill a hole tommorrow auger is already in trunk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just did my rounds(ice checkin) on my way home. 2" two days ago and 3" today. The good ice Travis and I found is a definate for Saturday. It would be nice to have other options though. Last night was only supposed to be 22 for a low. It was 10 degrees, when I left for work at 5:30am. Tomorrow is supposed to be a cold one and I think a single digit tomorrow night.

The extended forecast has some 50's for next week. That stinks.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

tom im heading out today .. got the day off work and im going out when the babysitter gets here... 4 inches of ice on the alma yesterday ...... and it was around 15 last night and still below freezing now... so id say its got to be real good ice by now...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Any ice on Atwood?


Travis caught some fish on Alma yesterday(bluegill, catfish, and trout). I saw 4 people on Lake Alma and a Shanty on Lake Rupert on my way home. There will be five of us on Rupert in the morning and Alma in the afternoon. Here is my cell # 740-649-6568 if anyone down here wants to join us.

Good fishing guys! Jeff, send me an e-mail and let me know what you are thinking for next weekend.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The ice tournament set for Atwood Lake on February 2nd is rescheduled for February 16th. The main lake is not safe enough yet. 
If you have any questions, call Jeff at 330-948-2018.

Opened my big mouth too soon,lol crossing my fingers for the 16th!!!

We ended up fishing Lake Alma down here today. The bite was slow, and we got a mixed bag(bluegill, bass, chain pickeral, trout, and crappie). I did have my shot at my 2008 ice catfish, but it pulled off at the hole.

Interesting sites out there.... 
Coyote tracks all over the ice. It even looked like they got a gooses recently feathers all over the ice.
Some guy brought his kid ice fishing and had a rope tied to the kid like a leash.
A hot young lady walking around the island asked us "Are'nt you afraid you'll fall in?",lol and "Are the fish frozen?"


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I have the Feburary 16th marked on my calandar.

-Tom, Thanks for the trip to Alma today. Let me know how you do if you make it out fishing tomorrow.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There is 4.5 to 5 inches of ice at the lodge at Atwood. At least 20 guys fishing out there today. We did decent on numbers of fish, but not much size. Got a 12 1/2 in. crappie there last night.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i think if the ice stays for next Saturday we should all go... thats good ice... if it ain't safe on the 2nd i don't see it being safe on the 16th.... its gonna have to get warm and rain for 5 inches to come off the lake by next weekend... and it the ice comes off now i don't see it coming back for the 16th


----------

